# Best brand of hat/cap press



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Can anyone suggest the best place to purchase a cap/hat press? I've searched all the usual suppliers....prices all the same. Who would give the best customer service? Does Coastal still give a discount to forum members? Thanks for any info.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I plan on getting a hotronix hat press.I have the auto clam and I have been very happy.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, and where do you plan to purchase?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Hotronix is what I have and love it. You can buy it from Stahl's.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you look on the left side of this site you'll see a list with gold stars beside some names. Click on the gold star to see what discounts they offer forum members.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

Much much easier to heat press hats and if the heat press has a clamp to hold everything in place. Especially with rhinestones that tend to shift on hats if the hat isn't secured good.


----------



## Dueling (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sorry to ask, but why would anyone need a press for Hats? Isn't it much better to get stitching done on them?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Dueling said:


> I'm sorry to ask, but why would anyone need a press for Hats? Isn't it much better to get stitching done on them?


Much better in what way? Some people just like to sparkle.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

You might want to check what shows Stahls will be at - They have great show deals and so do the booths selling their heat and Hat presses. A couple of ISS shows left, NBM shows and NNEP in Nashville in July to name a few.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Dueling said:


> I'm sorry to ask, but why would anyone need a press for Hats? Isn't it much better to get stitching done on them?


There are a lot of reasons to own a hat press. Applying rhinestone designs and patches are a couple of good reasons to have one.
If embroidery is what you do, then having a hat press can be a life saver at times. Have you ever tried to stitch on a 6 panel cap that was so stiff with buckram that you keep breaking needles? Heating that cap on your hat press can soften the buckram and make it easier to stitch. Spritz the buckram with a little water, press it for a few seconds and hoop it while it is still pliable. Stitch it before everything stiffens up again.


----------



## Dueling (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok, that sounds good. I guess its for embroidery purposes I suppose. Thank you.


----------



## Sue2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Bling Art USA said:


> Much much easier to heat press hats and if the heat press has a clamp
> to hold everything in place. Especially with rhinestones that tend to shift
> on hats if the hat isn't secured good.


I have an older Hotronics Hat Press with the bottom clamp 
to hold the cap in place but I have a hard time getting the cap surface 
to lay flat on the platen.
I worry that the rhinestones will not get even heat or will shift.

Anyone have any suggestions?
Do I need a teflon pillow to place under the hat surface?

Sue2


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Sue2 said:


> I have an older Hotronics Hat Press with the bottom clamp
> to hold the cap in place but I have a hard time getting the cap surface
> to lay flat on the platen.
> I worry that the rhinestones will not get even heat or will shift.
> ...


Cut a mousepad to fit and try that.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Rick! I did not know this...


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I was thinking of getting a cap press to bling out bras and panties.Does anyone use one to do this? if not is there a press for bras?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Leg cramps said:


> I was thinking of getting a cap press to bling out bras and panties.Does anyone use one to do this? if not is there a press for bras?


I use mine for sleeves, too!


----------

